# Instant Karma.  Ouch!!



## GaryHibbert (Oct 7, 2020)

I love how casual this cop is about the whole event.    
Gary


----------



## smokerjim (Oct 8, 2020)

Maybe it's critter spray!


----------



## daveomak (Oct 8, 2020)

I'll bet that burned !!!!


----------



## tag0401 (Oct 8, 2020)

Ouch. That cop said this is too easy!


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 8, 2020)

That's funny as hell! 
I want to see her butt scoot on the grass like a dog.

You do know that's a photoshopped image though, right?


----------



## HalfSmoked (Oct 8, 2020)

Hahaha great.

Warren


----------



## CFLJOHN512 (Oct 8, 2020)

The cop is photoshopped in the pic.  Wish this was real.   Still funny.


----------



## Gecko10 (Oct 8, 2020)

GaryHibbert said:


> I love how casual this cop is about the whole event.
> Gary
> 
> View attachment 466040


Ouch.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 8, 2020)

LOL ...Looked like she had a Hot Butt to begin with. Now for sure, it's Smokin Hot!...JJ


----------



## GaryHibbert (Oct 8, 2020)

Thanks all.  I know I sure wouldn't want to be on the receiving end of that pepper spray!!   Probably didn't cool down for a week.    
Gary


----------

